# Vì sao phải lắp đặt máy bơm thoát nước ngưng cho điều hòa?



## thithi6293 (3/5/22)

*Vì sao phải lắp đặt máy bơm thoát nước ngưng cho điều hòa?*



*CÔNG TY TNHH THƯƠNG MẠI DỊCH VỤ THIÊN NGÂN PHÁT  *



*HOTLINE - ZALO :  0909 333 162 -  Ms Hà *
_* 
Tel:  (028) 66 789 516 -  (028) 66 764 052 - (028) 66 789 520 -  (028)66.764.050 - Ms Ngân*_
* 
EMAIL: ctythiennganphat@gmail.com 

Website:  maylanhdaikin.vn

Địa chỉ: 244/25 Đường HT17, KP.2, Phường Hiệp Thành, Quận 12, TP.HCM
*







*Vì sao phải lắp đặt máy bơm thoát nước ngưng cho điều hòa?*

Khi máy điều hòa treo tường được lắp đặt ở các vị trí khó (không lắp được ống nước xả thải), không có độ cao chênh lệch để thoát nước ngưng ==> Lắp đặt máy bơm sẽ chứa nước ngưng và tự động đẩy nước lên độ cao cần thiết để thoát ra ngoài.

*Cấu tạo và nguyên lý hoạt động của máy bơm nước ngưng:*

Là một hộp nhựa cứng chứa nước ngưng, có 2 đường nước vào và nước ra.
– Đường nước vào: là 1 lỗ có đường kính 30mm nhận nước thải từ điều hòa
– Đường nước ra: là đầu ra của bơm có đường kính từ 6mm/8mm gắn với ống nước mềm để dẫn nước đến nơi xả.
Khi bơm đầy nước sẽ tự động bơm nước ra đường ống nước xả đến khi hết nước bơm sẽ tự ngắt.

*Bơm thoát nước xả máy lạnh Kingpump Small Hippo-N 3M*
*

*
1.150.000 VNĐ / BỘ
(Giá đã bao gồm VAT)

*Bơm thoát nước xả máy lạnh Kingpump-Water Genius-N 6M*
*

*
1.300.000 VNĐ / BỘ
(Giá đã bao gồm VAT)

*Bơm thoát nước xả máy lạnh Kingpump HIPPO II - N 4M*
*

*
1.900.000 VNĐ / BỘ
(Giá đã bao gồm VAT)
*Bơm thoát nước xả máy lạnh Kingpump HIPPO II - N 9M*
*

*
4.400.000 VNĐ / BỘ
(Giá đã bao gồm VAT)
*NGOÀI RA THIÊN NGÂN PHÁT CHUYÊN CUNG CẤP MÁY LẠNH LG, DAIKIN, MITSUBISHI, PANASONIC....*

*RẤT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH!
Nguồn tin: Tin tức & Sự kiện -*


----------

